# Do It yourself bed liner for mower deck



## CharlieP (Aug 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried one of the do it yourself roll on bed liners as a coating for the underside of your mower deck? I was thinking of either the Dupli-color or the Herculiner. But would like to know if I am wasting time and money if it did not hold up.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have never used it to line the underside of my MMM. Last season I tried spraying a wax based anti-corrosion compound that seemed to work very well. A lot of off road truck guy use bed liner to line their fender wells. I would thing it would work well on a mower provided it is the softer flexible bed liner. I think if the liner is too hard and brittle, it may crack when hit with rock or other hard objects picked up by the mower blade.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

I would think the rough surface would allow clippings to stick pretty badly. I think they can spray it smooth or rough. Don't know about the roll-on type.
Also the discharge flow may be disrupted making for even more clogging.

I'd think a very thin, very smooth surface would be better. I'm guessing if it makes things worse it can be removed kinda easily??

Just some thoughts.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I've sprayed Herculiner before. I would advise spraying and not rolling.

You can get an air compressor attachments from Harbor Freights for real cheap that does the job great.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I have shot the Herculiner on a Craftsman riding mower deck bottom and top for a neighbor and this is what Ive discovered after two years:

1- The most noticeable and immediate difference is the sound deadening. I'd guess it dropped by 50%!
2- After the first year, and she brought it back for some routine maintenance, I suspected that her gravel driveway did, at least, some damage to the coating....but not a chip, ding or blemish could I find.
3- From the above examination, I also discovered that there wasn't the slightest trace of moisture, water or rust - And in this area they rot away in 4 or 5 years if the mower isn't washed/dried and kept in a shop or garage.
4- It does NOT make it any easier to wash away grass clippings. It is no more difficult to remove then the OEM finish but the accumulation of 'stuck' grass does not eat away at the metal when you've applied the bed-liner.

IMO, it's not a waste of money with all the added benefits but if you're after something to make it easier to remove caked grass from the underside...then maybe it's not what you're after.

Shartel


----------

